# Black Creek (Walton Co.)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a report of bull bream being caught with worms on bottom in 12 ft water. First report I've heard of any bream at all. Maybe the warm weather has something to do with it. 

I was down there yesterday and did well with mullet snatching, but I'm ready for a different fish to eat. 

Went after crappie 4 times in past six weeks but found them only once, the first trip. Don't know where they went.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Got a report of bull bream being caught with worms on bottom in 12 ft water. First report I've heard of any bream at all. Maybe the warm weather has something to do with it.
> 
> I was down there yesterday and did well with mullet snatching, but I'm ready for a different fish to eat.
> 
> Went after crappie 4 times in past six weeks but found them only once, the first trip. Don't know where they went.


How does all this rain effect the lower choctaw? Up here by hwy 2 it's flooded in some parts a mile off the river banks. Wrights creek is high as ever too. I'd imagine if you could get in some of the back lakes around here you might could find a mess of bream. 

I haven't fished for bream in the river, but reports from Talquin are saying that some are spawning already and some are getting ready too. This bipolar weather has really got the crappie messed up this year.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The lower main river is dirty and a lot of trash from the swamp is starting to appear in the river, i. e. leaves, branches, lilly pads, etc. This should increase today and next couple of days. 
Black Creek has not been impacted, but where Rushing Cut Off intersects the creek you see the water mixing. From there on down the creek to Mitchell River it's getting dirty. 
At the ramp yesterday the water was low when we launched at 6am and up just at little when we came in at 2pm.
I'm going Monday and try for some of those bream but taking the mullet gear along just in case.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff: What's flood stage up at Pittman on hwy 2? Gauge showing 22 ft right now up there. It was over 25 on Wednesday.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure. I'm just used to relating it to the carryville reading. If carryville gets under 1ft, then it gets really hard to launch my skiff. Other than that i'm good unless it floods. Wrights creek is just below my house so when that water washes out to the river then it'll be fishable for me again. It's almost at a flooded stand still right now.


----------

